# Yes..



## tassie (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes after a 2 months wait it finally arrived, my cub scout from Bill Hayes and yes it was worth the wait,this slingshot is really made well and shoots accurately which surprised me ,i was thinking it would take me a while before i got my eye in with it but the first 12 shots all hit the target, YAY ! Thanks Bill great slingshot, would recommend it to anyone wanting a slingshot that fits the hand and shoot straight...

Cheers Tassie


----------

